# phal aphrodite 'Orchid Konnection' AM/AOS



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2011)

I received this plant in a trade as a phal amabilis, but in discussion here was told that it's really phal aphrodite var. formosana. I know usually the horns on the callus and the filaments on the bottom of the lip are what help to distinguish phal aphrodite from phal amabilis. this is it's first flowering for me. in the past, the aphrodite var. formosanas didn't last very well for me, because they have such large roots and at least in my conditions they didn't like staying very wet. it might be different in their home environment where they may get strong breezes which dry the plant out a bit more (usually why some phal species have such thick roots, to conserve water a bit)












I like the look of the standard phal aphrodite better than the amabilis or some formosana versions; sometimes the formosana types look too stiff and rigid


----------



## Shiva (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful white!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful...  Does it get much higher light than other phals? Amabilis, aphrodite and their numerous varieties often grow in quite exposed places near the sea.. I grew my amabilis pretty shaded, but when I moved it to a position with more direct light, it grew very thick leaves (after a bit of sunburn initially)..


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2011)

they all pretty much have the same amount of light; though the nurseries where I bought my plants probably had higher light


----------



## Hera (Jan 30, 2011)

Super. Love the pristine white and I love the lip.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 30, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I received this plant in a trade as a phal amabilis, but in discussion here was told that it's really phal aphrodite var. formosana. I know usually the horns on the callus and the filaments on the bottom of the lip are what help to distinguish phal aphrodite from phal amabilis.



Charles - besides the callus - you will find Phal amabilis with longer lip than Phal aphrodite. I am so used to see Phal aphordite subspecies formosa sold as Phal amabilis var formosana - that it's normal to see any Phal amabilis from Taiwan is actually Phal aphrodite. The native flower - now extinct - is Phal aphrodite. There is no Phal ambilis from Taiwan. Taiwan used to be called Formosa - thus the subspecies name Formosana. The aphrodite from Northern part of Philippines - Fuga island - has larger flowers than ones found from Taiwan.

Here are couple old pictures of this Phal aphrodite subsp. formosana 'Orchid Konnection' - awarded under the label Phal amabilis var formosana 'Orchid Konnection' AM/AOS

This picture is taken at Orchid Konnection greenhouse 





and this picture is taken from plants that I grouped together in my living room.






This plant is very easy to grow and produce keiki easily. It's an improved type of this species from selective breeding. Flowers have very good substance that make them long lasting.

True Phal amabilis can be a challenge to grow. It would crown rot easier - so it's not a surprise to see most Phal amabilis in trade is actually Phal aphrodite.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2011)

wow  ! is that plant in a ten-gallon pot?! well mine has three leaves and a little ways to go to catch up to that! thanks for the pictures and explanation


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 30, 2011)

> True Phal amabilis can be a challenge to grow. It would crown rot easier - so it's not a surprise to see most Phal amabilis in trade is actually Phal aphrodite.



Interesting.... So are those from Borneo amabilis or another species?


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 1, 2011)

There are true Phal amabilis from Borneo. I was saying that Phal aphrodite from Taiwan (because of line-breed, better flower substance, easier to grow, wide distribution) is often sold as Phal amabilis. From Christenson's book on phalaenopsis "No true Phal amabilis has been recorded from TAiwan or its neighboring islands." Variety formosana is a give away that the white flower species is from Taiwan - and it is Phal aphrodite subsp. formosana.


----------

